# Tarmac SL4 S-Works OSBB - Which Bearings



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I just placed my order for a SL4 S-Works frameset and building it up myself with Sram Red Black. As part of the group I am ordering the BB30 crankset, but unclear which bearings I should specify (BB30 press fit or BB30, 42cm). Also, anyone know if the frame comes with ceramic bearings in the OSBB as part of the frameset? The Specialized website is a bit unclear but appears the ceramic bearings do come with the frame.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

You will need the PF30 bb, yes the frame should come w/ ceramic bearings.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Optimus!


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Optimus.
If you were to use the specialized BB30 crankset, what bottom bracket would you need?


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

vladt said:


> Hey Optimus.
> If you were to use the specialized BB30 crankset, what bottom bracket would you need?


Depends on what bike you have, compatible bbs are either PF30 or BB30. What year and model is she?


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

New S-Works SL4 with OSBB.
I believe it already has ceramic bearings...

Cheers


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Does the Tarmac S-works SL4 frameset come with the BB adapter to use standard cranksets? Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

It does indeed.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Does the Tarmac S-works SL4 frameset come with the BB adapter to use standard cranksets? Just wondering. Thanks.


I picked up my Tarmac S-Works SL4 last week, and yes it comes with the bottom bracket adapters to run standard cranksets.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks guys for confirming, I will be placing my order for a race black version. :thumbsup:

BB30 cranks to follow but will need to use standard for now.


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

Just built mine up with Di2 and it's awesome! Very stiff and responsive. (coming from Cervelo S3).

Are you keeping the rest of your bikes? (SL3 and Wilier)?


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

vladt said:


> Just built mine up with Di2 and it's awesome! Very stiff and responsive. (coming from Cervelo S3).
> 
> Are you keeping the rest of your bikes? (SL3 and Wilier)?


Congrats on your new Di2 SL4. 

I recently sold my Wilier frameset and will transfer components over. I will keep the SL3 as my backup. May sell it later on once I get the SL4 dialed in. My LBS got back to me today and just need the deposit. :thumbsup:


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

"standard cranks" should be defined as "not SRAM cranks" as the adapters will not work with the stepped spindle.

and the bearings are typical 42x30x7...aka 6806...which will press into the cups that Specialized provides, which are different than PF30 cups. This bearing can also be used in non-tapered, 1.125" Pinarello frames that use integrated headsets. yea!


----------

